# Need advice starting rhinestone designs



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi all

I am thinking of spreading out and doing Rhinestone designs on my t shirts. I am looking for some info on what all i will need and are there any video tutorials i could watch to see the procedure. I have seen some on youtube but they are not very good (just mainly advertising expensive equipment). I already have my heat press and vinyl cutter, and i am using corel draw x5 software. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

AliDec said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am thinking of spreading out and doing Rhinestone designs on my t shirts. I am looking for some info on what all i will need and are there any video tutorials i could watch to see the procedure. I have seen some on youtube but they are not very good (just mainly advertising expensive equipment). I already have my heat press and vinyl cutter, and i am using corel draw x5 software. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks all in advance.


Sandy Jo has some good videos at:

Rhinestones

Are these the type of videos that you are looking for?

Brian


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes they are good videos thanks, just havin trouble gettin suppliers in UK for all my equipment and stones


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

AliDec said:


> Yes they are good videos thanks, just havin trouble gettin suppliers in UK for all my equipment and stones


Hi Alina

Do you know what equipment you want yet and do you know the type of rhinestones you are looking for? Lower priced verses higher quality.....

I can help you find suppliers based out of the UK : )

Brian


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Brian,
Thanks for the reply.Firstly im not entirely sure what all equipment i will need.I have a vinyl cutter already so i suppose that is one piece of equipment i will not be needing. As regards to the stones i would be looking for something in the middle to upper end of the market as i do not want to have lower quality stones on our garments. I find it best to start somewhere in the middle and work up to top quality.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

www.blingitbiz.com has some good video tutorials too.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would be glad to help you learn any part of rhinestones you would like, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Does that go for all of us?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yes paul,, it sure does

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Sandy. 

Sitting at home, very sore. We had a good storm and had to shavel out the drive way, walk way and two cars. Helped two of my neighbors too. 

The township came by and said they'd be plowing and salting through the night to catch up, and make the roads wider. Havent seen them yet.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Whenever you are ready just let me know , what you need, 

I am not around so much anymore, but you know how to find me!


Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I can find you Sandy. lol


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay. Stay warm.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Paul....got the same storm here in RI. 15" and my snow blower would not start. Bummer. Now the wind is blowing around 40 amd temp is 15. Great night.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Howdy Neighbor! Yes I guess we're both feeling the weather. Did you have to dig your way out?

Someone wanted to barter last year for a snow blower. I wish I would have done it now. He'd probably bought more t-shirts by now.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Chuck and Paul, I am feeling the leftover cold from your storm..20s and 30s down here in central FLA it even snowed!! Burrrr


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

stay warm and safe my friends
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You too thanks. Evie, snow in Florida? Yikes.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Alina,

I was reading your post again and I saw that you are using Corel. We use Corel also : ) Were you looking for Corel design videos too or do you have the design part figured out? 

Brian


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

My Shirt Connect said:


> Hi Alina,
> 
> I was reading your post again and I saw that you are using Corel. We use Corel also : ) Were you looking for Corel design videos too or do you have the design part figured out?
> 
> Brian



Corel design videos would be great Brian. Any help is appreciated at this stage.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

AliDec said:


> Corel design videos would be great Brian. Any help is appreciated at this stage.


Hi Alina,

I would try this thread first:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t138290.html

I'll try to find more videos for you but I think going to youtube.com and typing "Rhinestone Design Corel" will get you a lot of good videos 

Brian


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

speaking of snow...the I-5 Grapevine freeway goes up to around 7k or at least 6 k...and it is about 100 miles north of LA and it has been closed..totally because of snow and high winds...it is now open again


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> speaking of snow...the I-5 Grapevine freeway goes up to around 7k or at least 6 k...and it is about 100 miles north of LA and it has been closed..totally because of snow and high winds...it is now open again


We came back from our cabin in Mammoth Lakes the other night when the Grapevine was closed and saw over a dozen cars flipped over on their side or upside down on the 395. I posted pictures on facebook of what the traffic looked like on the Tehachapi (58) where people were trying to get back to Southern California. It was at least 30 miles of solid bumper to bumper traffic on the eastbound side. We were really glad we were driving west!! Although we still hit some black ice a few times! Scary stuff!!! It took 9 hours to get home! Sucks when Mammoth is only 76 miles away from us as the crow flies!


Anyway, to address the original question... 
I also have Corel and really like a lot of features in it, but I first downloaded the trial version of WinPCSIGN and after less than 2 hours, I ended up buying the full version from here:
Software

It was the best decision I made in regards to rhinestone design because the rhinestone feature saves hours and hours of time!

If you already have a vinyl cutter, you're in better shape than I was when I started! LOL


----------

